# Goopy Eye



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Last night I noticed that Cash had a pretty big eye booger in his eye, but I didn't think much of it - this morning he woke up with a crusty, goopy eye. . I don't see anything obvious in his eye but it is very red. I also checked his ears and they seem fine. I've put a warm compression on it this morning to loosen up the crusties and clean it up a bit, but I think he might need a vet visit. He's very cuddly this morning and just wants to be in my lap, poor guy is not feeling good. He does love going to the vet, so that will cheer him up. I'm going to see if they can get him in today - I won't be able to take him tomorrow because of a work commitment and I'd hate to wait until Wednesday. What do you think, if I can't get him in today, is it too long to wait until Wednesday?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I wouldn't wait. Sounds like an eye infection. He has to use his eyes for the rest of his life.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We've had this problem a few times with Aspen throughout the summer and early fall. Each time he has been taken to the vet asap who has checked for scratches on the eye(s) with a dye test, and then prescribed medicated drops. We have had no scratches on the eyes, and the drops cleared up the goopy eye very quickly and got him feeling back to normal again. The goop was always a yellowish green color. We didn't wait in any of the cases, as said by Vizsla Baby, you don't want to risk any damage to the eyes, and the vet said it was best to get him in as soon as possible. I've learned to keep the eye drops on hand when we go to the cottage or camping, as this seems to be when the issue develops. While waiting for the vet visit I kept his eyes cleaned with warm water and a cloth. 

If the vet does a dye test bring tissues - Cash's nose will be the colour of the dye for a little while and will mark anything it touches. 

Best of luck to you and Cash - hope he's back to feeling like himself soon!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ugh - called the vet this morning and they don't have an appointment until Friday!!! So now we get to go and sit in the vets office until they can squeeze us in - luckily Cash is super excited to go to the vet and he tends to be very vocal until he sees the vet, so maybe they will get us in quickly. This could not come at a worse time work-wise, it's just a crazy busy week for me, but these dogs have a way of rearranging your priorities.


----------



## littlelola (Jan 14, 2014)

Our 13 month old Vizsla seems to being having a little extra goop than usual in her one eye. We aren't seeing any redness in the eye and it's not an unusual color compared to other mornings when she wakes up and has a small amount...do we still need to take her to the vet or is this normal?


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Dre's eyes have obscene amounts of goop, but he's always been like that. His eyes are a bit droopy and red too. I first thought is may be some kind of allergy, but it seems to be unaffected by neither Zyrtec nor Benadryl. Vet said he is fine. Perhaps every day at the dog beach may have something to do with it, as he gets a bunch of sand in his eyes every time.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash's eye was goopy, but also runny - I would clean it up and then within 5 minutes he had goop running out of his eye again. Turns out he had some kind of impact injury - the vet said it was most likely caused by my other dog running into him while they were playing. When they did the dye test his sinuses were so swollen the dye didn't drain out - poor guy, he was not feel good at all! But a week of medicine in his eye three times a day has cleared things up and he's back to his normal self.


----------

